# مشكلة شاب ..!!!



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2013)

*حبيت أسمع ارائكم عن مشكله تخص شاب عمره 26 سنه
الشاب ده عاش حياته كلها مدلل بسبب وفاة والده وهو ابن الاربع سنوات تقريبااا 
لم يُعاقب يوماً على أهماله الدراسى ولا على سلوكياته الخطأ من صغره
كل طلباته واحلامه كانت اوامر عند اسرته لانه اصغر الابناء 
للاسف بسبب التدليل الزائد وعدم رفض له أى طلب 
الأن وهو فى عمر ال 26 سنه أصبح يتصرف تصرفات غير محسوبه ويصادق اصدقاء السوء حتى الاقل منه فى المستوى الاجتماعى
للاسف عودوه اصدقائه على تناول الحشيش واقراص الترامادول وأصبح على علاقه بفتاه سيئة السمعه تعمل مضيفه فى أحد الديسكوهات ويصرف عليها الالافات شهرياً وأكثرها على تناول المخدرات
الشاب معدنه طيب جداااا خدوم بسيط لكن للاسف يعيش حياه كلها ضياع بسبب التربيه الخطأ والتدليل الزائد عن الحد
ولا تستطيع أسرته التحكم فيه باى شكل سوى تدخلهم وقت اى مشكله بيمر بيها والسعى لحلها بالفلوس
على سبيل المثال لا الحصر مشاجره مع ظابط ..وصل امانه  ..بيع سيارته الثمينه بمبلغ لا يتناسب مع قيمتها اكثر من 3 مرات وارجاعها بصعوبه بعد خسارة جزء من تمنها
كل تدخلهم مادى فقط 
الأم مريضه بسببه واخواته محتارين فى أمره بعضهم أعلن التخلى عنه 
فكرت الاسره فى تزويجه من فتاه تحتويه وتنتشله من حياة الضياع اللى بيعيشها لكن مش متأكدين من صحة الحل ده 
أتمنى اسمع رأيكوااا ..*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أبريل 2013)

بصى هو الغلط على الاهل انهم دللوا من الاول
وعلى حكاية الجواز طبعا تفكير غلط وحل مش سليم
لانك هتتعبى البنت اللى هتتجوزه يعنى امها هتبقى داعية عليها من الاخر
وغير كدا ممكن يخونها او غيره او غيره


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أبريل 2013)

ياريت اختي دونا التوضيح حول الرأي المطلوب 
ايخص تزويجه او حل اخر


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

سلام لشخصك العزيز في شخص ربنا يسوع
أختي العزيزة المشكلة بتتضخم لأن الكل لا يتركونه يتحمل ولو مرة واحده وزر أخطاءه، لأنه لو تُرِكَ مرة واحدة بلا حل المشكلة وتركه فيها يحلها هو هايبدأ في الشعور أن هناك شيء ما خطأ، لأن مثل هذه الشخصيات تحتاج هزة عنيفة كالبركان لكي يستفيق مما هو فيه، فتدخل الأهل لحل كل مشكلة بالماديات يزيده فساداً وعنفواناً في طريق الشر والضياع، ولو مرة واحده بس شعر أن الكل تخلى عنه وأنه يحتاج معالجه سيبدأ يستفيق، لكن طالما متأكد أن كل مشكه ستحل سيزداد ضياع لأنه مستند على من يحل مشاكله، فطبعاً العيب من زماااان لأن الأهل لم يعرفوا لكلمة "لأ" طريق، ولا لكلمة "عيب" أو حتى عقاب بسيط على أخطاءه، فاليوم من الصعوبة التامة تأديبه عن طريق الأهل لأنه متسلط عليهم ويعرف دالته عند الجميع، طبعاً مش لازم يتخلوا عنه تماماً، لكن لابد من الدرس القاسي للتعليم... 

وحذاري من زواجه لأنه سيعذب من يتزوجها، وهذه أكبر غلطة الأهل سيرتكبونها في حقه وحق البنت اللي هاترتبط بيه، وهذا من أسوأ الحلو، لما يتصلح حاله الأول يبقى هو اللي يفكر في الزواج معتمداً على نفسه في تحمل المسئولية .. النعمة معك
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بصى هو الغلط على الاهل انهم دللوا من الاول
> وعلى حكاية الجواز طبعا تفكير غلط وحل مش سليم
> لانك هتتعبى البنت اللى هتتجوزه يعنى امها هتبقى داعية عليها من الاخر
> وغير كدا ممكن يخونها او غيره او غيره



*هما معترفين بالخطأ وبيحاولوا يلاقوا حل
والجواز مجرد فكره مطروحه ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ياريت اختي دونا التوضيح حول الرأي المطلوب
> ايخص تزويجه او حل اخر



*لا عموما يا باشمهدنس
ازاى الاسره ممكن تتعامل معاه وتحميه من الحياه الغلط دى *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أبريل 2013)

بس فكرة غلط يادونا ومش هتنفع لانها هتظلم البنت قبل اى حاجة 
بس فيه افكار تانية هو اولال الواد دا مدمن صح
هما ودوه مصحة الاول يتعالج ولا اية نظامه


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا عموما يا باشمهدنس
> ازاى الاسره ممكن تتعامل معاه وتحميه من الحياه الغلط دى *



التعامل مع انسان مهما كان معدنه يتناول مخدرات باي نوع كان سيكون في البدايه القسوه معه من اجل ترك الادمان اولا والطرق معروفه


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2013)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز في شخص ربنا يسوع
> أختي العزيزة المشكلة بتتضخم لأن الكل لا يتركونه يتحمل ولو مرة واحده وزر أخطاءه، لأنه لو تُرِكَ مرة واحدة بلا حل المشكلة وتركه فيها يحلها هو هايبدأ في الشعور أن هناك شيء ما خطأ، لأن مثل هذه الشخصيات تحتاج هزة عنيفة كالبركان لكي يستفيق مما هو فيه، فتدخل الأهل لحل كل مشكلة بالماديات يزيده فساداً وعنفواناً في طريق الشر والضياع، ولو مرة واحده بس شعر أن الكل تخلى عنه وأنه يحتاج معالجه سيبدأ يستفيق، لكن طالما متأكد أن كل مشكه ستحل سيزداد ضياع لأنه مستند على من يحل مشاكله، فطبعاً العيب من زماااان لأن الأهل لم يعرفوا لكلمة "لأ" طريق، ولا لكلمة "عيب" أو حتى عقاب بسيط على أخطاءه، فاليوم من الصعوبة التامة تأديبه عن طريق الأهل لأنه متسلط عليهم ويعرف دالته عند الجميع، طبعاً مش لازم يتخلوا عنه تماماً، لكن لابد من الدرس القاسي للتعليم...
> 
> وحذاري من زواجه لأنه سيعذب من يتزوجها، وهذه أكبر غلطة الأهل سيرتكبونها في حقه وحق البنت اللي هاترتبط بيه، وهذا من أسوأ الحلو، لما يتصلح حاله الأول يبقى هو اللي يفكر في الزواج معتمداً على نفسه في تحمل المسئولية .. النعمة معك
> ​


*الامر صعب جدااا 
تأديبه هنا معناه يُترك للسجن مع أول مشكله او يتم طرده والامر بالتأكيد هيكون فيه نهايته سواء التمادى فى تناول المخدرات او الخروج بلا عوده ودون معرفة مكانه مره اخرى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بس فكرة غلط يادونا ومش هتنفع لانها هتظلم البنت قبل اى حاجة
> بس فيه افكار تانية هو اولال الواد دا مدمن صح
> هما ودوه مصحة الاول يتعالج ولا اية نظامه


*هما لسه عارفين من ايام قليله موضوع المخدرات والظاهر انه لسه متعود عليها جديد 
فى تخوف من فكرة المصحه واساسا هما مش عارفين التعود عليها وصل لفين *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> التعامل مع انسان مهما كان معدنه يتناول مخدرات باي نوع كان سيكون في البدايه القسوه معه من اجل ترك الادمان اولا والطرق معروفه


*تقصد وضعه فى مصحه لعلاج الادمان ؟؟ وللعلم الاسره لسه مش عارفه هو وصل فى تعاطيه لدرجة الادمان ولا لسه هو ف البدايه ..*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أبريل 2013)

بس المصحة هتبقى احسن له الاول يتعالج من المخدارات وبعدين متعود عليها من فترة قصيرة او كبيرة كدا كدا بقى مدمن يادونا 
يعنى لازم يتعالج ويروح مصحة وبعد كدا يحاول يقربه من الكنيسة ويكون ليه اب اعتراف
وبعد كدا يبقوا يشووفوا حكاية الجواز دى


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تقصد وضعه فى مصحه لعلاج الادمان ؟؟ وللعلم الاسره لسه مش عارفه هو وصل فى تعاطيه لدرجة الادمان ولا لسه هو ف البدايه ..*



المصحه مش للادمان فقط
هي للعزل عن مجتمعه الفاسد ويشترط متابعته ومراقبته وهي في نفس الوقت تحقق ما تكلم به اخي ايمن لكن بالتدريج


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أبريل 2013)

وممكن اضيف على المصحه حل ولا في الخيال


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2013)

*بصراحه مش عارفه رأى اسرته فى موضوع المصحه ده هيكون ايه 
هما ناس معروفين فى وسطهم وأعتقد الامر حساس جدااا 
وبعدين موضوع المصحات ده امر غامض بالنسبه لهم ومفيش اى تفاصيل واضحه عن نظامها 
لو حد يقدر يفيدهم ف المجال ده يكون كويس جدااا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> وممكن اضيف على المصحه حل ولا في الخيال



*وهو ؟؟*


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الامر صعب جدااا
> تأديبه هنا معناه يُترك للسجن مع أول مشكله او يتم طرده والامر بالتأكيد هيكون فيه نهايته سواء التمادى فى تناول المخدرات او الخروج بلا عوده ودون معرفة مكانه مره اخرى *



أختي العزيزة المشكلة مش في كده المشكلة في انه مستهتر بالحياة كلها، ولو العربية مثلاً اتباعت وجابوها تاني مش يعطوها له، يبيعوها ويشيلوا فلوسها سراً لأجله، يعني أنا اقصد على الحاجات العامة مش لازم اللي يخص السجن، لأن مش معقول يبيع العربية وبعدين يستردوها ويعطوها له مرة تانية علشان يبيعها، وبعدين برضو يدوله فلوس يصرفها ويبددها على مزاجه، مش قادرين مرة يقولوا له لأ، ولو عايز يمشي يمشي يتركوه شوية، لأن ايه يكون الحل، يتمادوا في انه يعطوه وينقذوه من كل مشكة مهو هايقع في مشكلة أكبر وأكبر، على فكره انا مش باتكلم من فراغ، انا أعرف واحد كان نفس المشكلة، ومن حنان أهله مش سمعوا كلامي برضو وفضلوا ينجوه من كل مشكلة لغاية ما دخل في خناقة علشان واحده من إياهم، وعور واحد بالسكينة ودخل المستشفى، وحاولوا المستحيل علشان ينجوه منها بالفلوس برضو، وخرجوه من الموضوع، وفضل كده وبقى شايل مطوه معاه وكل يوم يعور واحد وهما يدفعوا وينقذوه، وانا قلتلهم خلوه كده لغاية ما يتورط بعد كده في جريمة قتل...

المشكلة عواطف الأهل الزائدة عن الحد، هو مش صغير ده 26 سنة، ويا ترى لو ارتكب جريمة في النهاية وسبب عاهة مستديمة لواحد والا قتل واحد أو اتقتل بسبب واحده ماشيه غلط والا بسبب المخدرات اللي واكله عقله ومضيعة حياته هايعملوا ايه في الساعة دية !!! يعني هما خايفين ليضيع، يعني هو كده مش ضايع !!! هما عموماً أحرار، وصدقني الموضوع كل يوم هايزيد، ومن خلال خبرتي الصغيرة شفت كتير وعارف ممكن يوصل لفين بسبب حنان الأهل الزايد ده .... ربنا معاهم ويعينهم
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أختي العزيزة المشكلة مش في كده المشكلة في انه مستهتر بالحياة كلها، ولو العربية مثلاً اتباعت وجابوها تاني مش يعطوها له، يبيعوها ويشيلوا فلوسها سراً لأجله، يعني أنا اقصد على الحاجات العامة مش لازم اللي يخص السجن، لأن مش معقول يبيع العربية وبعدين يستردوها ويعطوها له مرة تانية علشان يبيعها، وبعدين برضو يدوله فلوس يصرفها ويبددها على مزاجه، مش قادرين مرة يقولوا له لأ، ولو عايز يمشي يمشي يتركوه شوية، لأن ايه يكون الحل، يتمادوا في انه يعطوه وينقذوه من كل مشكة مهو هايقع في مشكلة أكبر وأكبر، على فكره انا مش باتكلم من فراغ، انا أعرف واحد كان نفس المشكلة، ومن حنان أهله مش سمعوا كلامي برضو وفضلوا ينجوه من كل مشكلة لغاية ما دخل في خناقة علشان واحده من إياهم، وعور واحد بالسكينة ودخل المستشفى، وحاولوا المستحيل علشان ينجوه منها بالفلوس برضو، وخرجوه من الموضوع، وفضل كده وبقى شايل مطوه معاه وكل يوم يعور واحد وهما يدفعوا وينقذوه، وانا قلتلهم خلوه كده لغاية ما يتورط بعد كده في جريمة قتل...
> 
> المشكلة عواطف الأهل الزائدة عن الحد، هو مش صغير ده 26 سنة، ويا ترى لو ارتكب جريمة في النهاية وسبب عاهة مستديمة لواحد والا قتل واحد أو اتقتل بسبب واحده ماشيه غلط والا بسبب المخدرات اللي واكله عقله ومضيعة حياته هايعملوا ايه في الساعة دية !!! يعني هما خايفين ليضيع، يعني هو كده مش ضايع !!! هما عموماً أحرار، وصدقني الموضوع كل يوم هايزيد، ومن خلال خبرتي الصغيرة شفت كتير وعارف ممكن يوصل لفين بسبب حنان الأهل الزايد ده .... ربنا معاهم ويعينهم
> ​


*انا متفقه معاك فى نقطة العقاب المالى لكن الامر له ابعاد تانيه
هو له نصيب فى ميراث والده وصعب قانونياا حرمانه من الحق ده 
موضوع طرده من البيت ده مخاطره كبيره ومنعرفش هتوصله لفين 
الحكايه مش حكاية طرده يومين ويقولوا هيتربى ويرجع 
القرار اللى زى ده محتاج اراده من حديد ..*


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بصراحه مش عارفه رأى اسرته فى موضوع المصحه ده هيكون ايه
> هما ناس معروفين فى وسطهم وأعتقد الامر حساس جدااا
> وبعدين موضوع المصحات ده امر غامض بالنسبه لهم ومفيش اى تفاصيل واضحه عن نظامها
> لو حد يقدر يفيدهم ف المجال ده يكون كويس جدااا*




ماشي يا ست الستات 
معلوماتي قليله عن المصحات في مصر غير البعض مما نشاهده في الافلام لكن اعتقد هناك مصحات خاصه لذوي الامكانيات الماديه فهي باهضة الثمن
لكن نتائجها ستكون جيده على مشكلة هذا الشاب
فلذلك قلت مطلوب المراقبه والمتابعه الدقيقه من الاهل
وفي حال الموافقه نكمل الجزء الثاني المهم الذي يرضي جميع الاطراف وهو اقرب للخيـــــــــــال


----------



## V mary (30 أبريل 2013)

* حل من اتنين ملهومش ثالث 
ييدخل السجن ييدخل المصحة 
لازم ينعزل عن مصدر الفساد اللي هو اصحابة وصدقتية 
يبقي لوحدة ساعتها المتغيرات الجديدة هي اللي هتسيطر علية 
دو واحد وأخد علي البواظان اديلوا ٢٦ سنة 
هنعالج البوظان بالجواز الجواز مسؤولية 
دة مابيحافظ علي عربيتة هيحافظ علي واحدة ومش بعيد كمام طفل 
هنزود المشرحة قتلة 
ملحوظة هو مش هيبتدي يبص علي ربنا الا لو بقي لوحدة واتعزل تماماً عن مستنقع الشرور 
شكرًا *


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا متفقه معاك فى نقطة العقاب المالى لكن الامر له ابعاد تانيه
> هو له نصيب فى ميراث والده وصعب قانونياا حرمانه من الحق ده
> موضوع طرده من البيت ده مخاطره كبيره ومنعرفش هتوصله لفين
> الحكايه مش حكاية طرده يومين ويقولوا هيتربى ويرجع
> القرار اللى زى ده محتاج اراده من حديد ..*



أختي العزيزة أنا مش ذكرت موضوع طرده من البيت نهائياً، أنا قلت لو هما خايفين انه يسيب البيت بسبب المعاملة الجديدة وعايز يمشي يمشي مش يهتموا علشان بس يسيبوه يعتمد على نفسه، ولو على موضوع الميراث، طيب ايه اللي يخليهم يرجعوا العربية تاني، يبقوا هما اللي غاويين بقى، يعني هما السبب في كل الحالات والإشفاق العاطفي المريض بيزود الأمور تعقيد، عاملة زي الأم اللي بتشفق على ابنها جداً، فوقع واتعور في ذراعه وخافت عليه من المطهر القوي لحسن يألمه جداً، ففضلت أن تغسله بالماء فقط، وايضاً لم ترضى أن يذهب للطبيب لكي يخيط الجرح لأن أبنها مفزوع من الخياطة، والنتيجة غرغرينا في الآخر وعفونة في الجرح يزداد يوماً بعد يوم إلى أن تسمم الجسم كله ومات، وهذا ما يفعله أهله بالحرف الواحد ... 

عموماً طالما خايفين قوي كده عمرهم ما هايعرفوا يحلوا حاجة، لأنهم وضعوا العقدة في المنشار وقالوا لا ينفع حل ولا نقدر أن نفعل هذا ولا ذاك وشكلنا ايه قدام الناس... عموماً هما أحرار بقى ويحلوها بمعرفتهم.. ربنا يعينهم ويعطيهم حكمة.. النعمة معك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أبريل 2013)

حبيبتى طبعا اللوم على الاسرة من الاول بس الندم مش هيفيد دلوقتى 
اكيد هو محتاج يتحمل اخطائه والاسرة تسيبه يحل مشاكله لوحده 
ساعتها هيتعب ومش هيعرف لازم يحس انهم مضايقين منه ومن تصرفاته 
حل مشاكله  بالفلوس اكبر غلط هما كدا بيشجعوه على الفساد اللى هو فيه 
لازم يحس انه انسان مش كويس وده هيحسه لما يلاقى اقرب الناس ليه بعدت عنه بسبب تصرفاته ساعتها هيبتدى يفكر ويمكن يحاول يصلح من نفسه ولو ان موضوع المخدرات ده حله صعب 
ليه الاسرة متلجأش لدكتور يعالجه ويتكلم معاه 
ويدخل المصحة هو ده الحل الوحيد 
وربنا معاه وينور طريقه ويرجعه لحضن ربنا تانى ويسيب الطريق الغلط ده 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2013)

*1- ما علاقته بربنا ......؟؟؟؟
2- هل هو يريد التخلص مما هو فيه لكنه غير قادر ....؟؟؟

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ماشي يا ست الستات
> معلوماتي قليله عن المصحات في مصر غير البعض مما نشاهده في الافلام لكن اعتقد هناك مصحات خاصه لذوي الامكانيات الماديه فهي باهضة الثمن
> لكن نتائجها ستكون جيده على مشكلة هذا الشاب
> فلذلك قلت مطلوب المراقبه والمتابعه الدقيقه من الاهل
> وفي حال الموافقه نكمل الجزء الثاني المهم الذي يرضي جميع الاطراف وهو اقرب للخيـــــــــــال



*حصلت على رقم ساخن لعلاج الادمان وعنوان لمركز علاجى وربنا يدبر
منتظره الجزء التانى  ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2013)

V mary قال:


> * حل من اتنين ملهومش ثالث
> ييدخل السجن ييدخل المصحة
> لازم ينعزل عن مصدر الفساد اللي هو اصحابة وصدقتية
> يبقي لوحدة ساعتها المتغيرات الجديدة هي اللي هتسيطر علية
> ...



*المصحه أهون اكيد من السجن على الاقل هيتعالج مش هتسوء حالته بكوارث جديده *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أختي العزيزة أنا مش ذكرت موضوع طرده من البيت نهائياً، أنا قلت لو هما خايفين انه يسيب البيت بسبب المعاملة الجديدة وعايز يمشي يمشي مش يهتموا علشان بس يسيبوه يعتمد على نفسه، ولو على موضوع الميراث، طيب ايه اللي يخليهم يرجعوا العربية تاني، يبقوا هما اللي غاويين بقى، يعني هما السبب في كل الحالات والإشفاق العاطفي المريض بيزود الأمور تعقيد، عاملة زي الأم اللي بتشفق على ابنها جداً، فوقع واتعور في ذراعه وخافت عليه من المطهر القوي لحسن يألمه جداً، ففضلت أن تغسله بالماء فقط، وايضاً لم ترضى أن يذهب للطبيب لكي يخيط الجرح لأن أبنها مفزوع من الخياطة، والنتيجة غرغرينا في الآخر وعفونة في الجرح يزداد يوماً بعد يوم إلى أن تسمم الجسم كله ومات، وهذا ما يفعله أهله بالحرف الواحد ...
> 
> عموماً طالما خايفين قوي كده عمرهم ما هايعرفوا يحلوا حاجة، لأنهم وضعوا العقدة في المنشار وقالوا لا ينفع حل ولا نقدر أن نفعل هذا ولا ذاك وشكلنا ايه قدام الناس... عموماً هما أحرار بقى ويحلوها بمعرفتهم.. ربنا يعينهم ويعطيهم حكمة.. النعمة معك
> ​



*بدأ ت فى البحث عن تفاصيل اكتر عن المصحات العلاجيه  وبعدها نشوف مسألة اقناعهم وربنا يدبر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حبيبتى طبعا اللوم على الاسرة من الاول بس الندم مش هيفيد دلوقتى
> اكيد هو محتاج يتحمل اخطائه والاسرة تسيبه يحل مشاكله لوحده
> ساعتها هيتعب ومش هيعرف لازم يحس انهم مضايقين منه ومن تصرفاته
> حل مشاكله  بالفلوس اكبر غلط هما كدا بيشجعوه على الفساد اللى هو فيه
> ...


*فعلا مش وقت لوم وعتاب للاسره 
لو المصحه هترجعه لنفسه ربنا يدبر له مصحه تطلعه من حالته دى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *1- ما علاقته بربنا ......؟؟؟؟
> 2- هل هو يريد التخلص مما هو فيه لكنه غير قادر ....؟؟؟
> 
> *


*
+رغم طيبته وبساطته ومساعدته لكل الناس كصفات شخصيه  الا ان علاقته بربنا غير موجوده بالمره للاسف
++نعم لكنه ضعيف وقليل الحيله والتصرف ويحتاج لمساعده واحتواء *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> +رغم طيبته وبساطته ومساعدته لكل الناس كصفات شخصيه  الا ان علاقته بربنا غير موجوده بالمره للاسف
> ++نعم لكنه ضعيف وقليل الحيله والتصرف ويحتاج لمساعده واحتواء *



*هناك مراكز تساعد هؤلاء .... وععلى فكرة الحشيش مش أدمان ..... لكن الترامادول نعم .... إدمان 
سأرسل لك على الخاص نمرة شخص له تعامل بمراكز الأدمان ..... *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هناك مراكز تساعد هؤلاء .... وععلى فكرة الحشيش مش أدمان ..... لكن الترامادول نعم .... إدمان
> سأرسل لك على الخاص نمرة شخص له تعامل بمراكز الأدمان ..... *



*ربنا يباركك استاذى​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فكرت الاسره فى تزويجه من فتاه تحتويه وتنتشله من حياة الضياع اللى بيعيشها لكن مش متأكدين من صحة الحل ده *
> *أتمنى اسمع رأيكوااا ..*


*بصى حضرتك هو أهل البنت بيقولوا عايزين نجوزها لشاب عاقل*
*وأهل الشاب بيقولوا عايزين نجوزه لواحدة تعقله ..!!!!!*
*لو الأتنين مجانين ... يُستحسن *
:t33::t33::t33:
*طبعا الجواز دة هيبقى أنتقام من البنت لأنه واضح انه لا يتحمل أى مسئولية*
*من رواية حضرتك ( وصل الأمانة – بيع السيارة بثمن بخس )*
*يشير بالتأكيد** الى أنه شخص مدمن ... و منذ فترة غير قصيرة*
*ومش مدمن حشيش ... لأن الحشيش لا يدفع الى هذا التصرف *
*ولا الترامادول ... الشاب دة مدمن لأشد أنواع المخدرات تأثيراً*
*ممكن يكون بودرة ... وممكن تكون أقراص أخرى*​ 
*و لا أنصح **بمصحات علاجات الأدمان ... هناك بتتباع المخدرات*
*أسهل من برة ... طالما الفلوس بتجرى فى ايديه*​ 
*والعلاج ليس فى قطع النقود عنه لأنه ممكن يرتكب جريمة قتل بسهولة*
*من خلال تعاملاتى أقدر أقول لحضرتك ( وبدون تزويق كدة )*
*الشاب دة حياته هتنتهى بجريمة ... إما سرقة أو قتل *
*وممكن يقتل أقرب الناس إليه ... جرس أنذار بالخطر*​ 
*محتاج الى سرعة تدخل قبل ما يشرف فى سجن الأستئناف *
*جربوا طبيب نفسى ...لعل وعسى *​ 
*أو سيبوه يتحبس فى قضية أيصال أمانة ...أهو أرحم من القتل أو السرقة*
*هيخرج من السجن ( زى الفُل )*
*الا ما عرفناش ... هو بيشتغل وألا من الأعيان ؟*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هناك مراكز تساعد هؤلاء .... وععلى فكرة الحشيش مش أدمان ..... لكن الترامادول نعم .... إدمان
> سأرسل لك على الخاص نمرة شخص له تعامل بمراكز الأدمان ..... *



*الجواز مينفعش بالمرة .. هينتهى بقضية طلاق و ملف مرمى فى المحكمة و هكذا و حياة مأسوية .. 

مراكز الادمان .. بلاش اى مركز .. اظن كان فيه حوادث من قريب اتنشرت عن اساليب التعذيب فى بعض مراكز علاج الادمان .. لازم مركز موثوق منه و سبق التعامل معه و حد يكون ضامنه 

لو استاذ صوت عنده حد يكون افضل الاعتماد عليه من الاعتماد حتى على مجرد سمعة كويسة للمركز .. للاسف مبقاش فيه حاجة مضمونة فى البلد دى .. و حرام الولد مش ناقص ضياع ولا اهله ناقصين وجع *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الجواز مينفعش بالمرة .. هينتهى بقضية طلاق و ملف مرمى فى المحكمة و هكذا و حياة مأسوية ..
> 
> مراكز الادمان .. بلاش اى مركز .. اظن كان فيه حوادث من قريب اتنشرت عن اساليب التعذيب فى بعض مراكز علاج الادمان .. لازم مركز موثوق منه و سبق التعامل معه و حد يكون ضامنه
> 
> لو استاذ صوت عنده حد يكون افضل الاعتماد عليه من الاعتماد حتى على مجرد سمعة كويسة للمركز .. للاسف مبقاش فيه حاجة مضمونة فى البلد دى .. و حرام الولد مش ناقص ضياع ولا اهله ناقصين وجع *



*هناك مركز لمعالجة الأدمان تبع كنيسة قصر الدوبارة ..... تعاملت معهم .... ناس متخصصين ..... المعالجين مسلمين ومسيحيين ..... بياخدوا بنين وبنات ..... وله فرع بالغردقة على أعلى مستوى ..... *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هناك مركز لمعالجة الأدمان تبع كنيسة قصر الدوبارة ..... تعاملت معهم .... ناس متخصصين ..... المعالجين مسلمين ومسيحيين ..... بياخدوا بنين وبنات ..... وله فرع بالغردقة على أعلى مستوى ..... *



*يبقى ممتاز .. فى الغالب دة الحل الامثل لحالته .. و لو كمان كاهن او خادم يتابع معاه روحيًا جنب العلاج النفسى يكون كويس اوى .. بس لو الولد اصلا فيه رغبة من جواه انه فعلا يتعالج و لو بسيطة 

من غير رغبته الموضوع هيبقى صعب اوى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يبقى ممتاز .. فى الغالب دة الحل الامثل لحالته .. و لو كمان كاهن او خادم يتابع معاه روحيًا جنب العلاج النفسى يكون كويس اوى .. بس لو الولد اصلا فيه رغبة من جواه انه فعلا يتعالج و لو بسيطة
> 
> من غير رغبته الموضوع هيبقى صعب اوى *



*من غير رغبته مش هاينفع ..... لازم يروح برجليه .... مش بعربية ترحيلات*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *من غير رغبته الموضوع هيبقى صعب اوى *


*أى رغبة ؟؟؟؟*
*لازم يعترف أنه مدمن .... ودة مش هيحصل الا بتدخل من الأهل*
*قاسى وعنيف*
*على العموم يجربوا *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أبريل 2013)

مبقاش عندي أفكار جديدة بعد الأفكار والحلول اللي قريتها في التوبيكـ 
غير إني أقول صدقيني الصلاة المستمرة ليها نتائج مُـفرحة ..
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *من غير رغبته مش هاينفع ..... لازم يروح برجليه .... مش بعربية ترحيلات*



*عندك حق *



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أى رغبة ؟؟؟؟*
> *لازم يعترف أنه مدمن .... ودة مش هيحصل الا بتدخل من الأهل*
> *قاسى وعنيف*
> *على العموم يجربوا *​



*ماهو الرغبة فى الشفاء بعد الاعتراف بالادمان طبعًا .. اغلب المدمنين عارفين انهم مدمنين بس مش كلهم عايزين يخفو .. فيه اللى شايف ان الحياة كدة حلوة و هما مبسوطين كدة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أى رغبة ؟؟؟؟*
> *لازم يعترف أنه مدمن .... ودة مش هيحصل الا بتدخل من الأهل*
> *قاسى وعنيف*
> *على العموم يجربوا *​



*لا يا استاذ عبود ....... المدمن عارف انه مدمن ...... وانه عاجز عن التخلص من الأدمان ..... والبعض يريد أن ينجو لكنه يفشل ..... والبعض لا يريد لأن الأدمان يمثل له وسيلة هروب من أمور قاسية .... وأهمها أحساسه إنه إنسان فاشل .... لا قيمة له ..... *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا يا استاذ عبود ....... المدمن عارف انه مدمن ...... وانه عاجز عن التخلص من الأدمان ..... والبعض يريد أن ينجو لكنه يفشل ..... والبعض لا يريد لأن الأدمان يمثل له وسيلة هروب من أمور قاسية .... وأهمها أحساسه إنه إنسان فاشل .... لا قيمة له ..... *


*لأ أستاذى أنا  قلت ( يعترف )* *بينه وبين نفسه ممكن يكون عارف*
*وممكن يكون فاكر انه يقدر يبطل فى أى وقت*
*فى حالات المواجهة بينكر ... خاصة أن الأهل طيبين أوى *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2013)

*ملحوظة مهمة *
*أنا عارف ان مشاركتى قاسية*
*لكن أعرف شاب والده لواء شرطة وشقيقه ضابط*
*الولد سرق موبايل علشان يشترى مخدرات *
*وتطاول على ضابط الشرطة الذى ضبطه بحجة أن ابوه لوا*
*الولد أتحبس ....!!!!*
*انا ضربت جرس أنذار لأن الأفكار دى بتبقى بعيد عن ذهننا تماما*
*لغاية الفاس ما تقع فى الراس*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ أستاذى أنا  قلت ( يعترف )* *بينه وبين نفسه ممكن يكون عارف*
> *وممكن يكون فاكر انه يقدر يبطل فى أى وقت*
> *فى حالات المواجهة بينكر ... خاصة أن الأهل طيبين أوى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ملحوظة مهمة *
> *أنا عارف ان مشاركتى قاسية*
> *لكن أعرف شاب والده لواء شرطة وشقيقه ضابط*
> *الولد سرق موبايل علشان يشترى مخدرات *
> ...



*هذا فى البداية فقط .... زى السجاير ..... دلع واستهتار فى البداية ..... وبعدها نعيط لأننا مش قادرين نبطل ....
المدمن, من غير ذو السلوك الإجرامى, انسان عنده احساس قاتل بالفشل ... والمراكز دى بتساعد الجسم على التخلص من السموم التى اعتادها ..... والكشف عن نقاط النجاح فى شخص المدمن .... ورحلة العلاج تستمر لمدة ستة اشهر ... بتكلفة تتراوح من 10 آلاف جنيه إلى 30 ألف جنيه ..... *


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حصلت على رقم ساخن لعلاج الادمان وعنوان لمركز علاجى وربنا يدبر
> منتظره الجزء التانى  ..*



الجزء الثاني يعتمد اساسا على الجزء الاول بتفاصيل المركز العلاجي وخصوصياته واغلب المشاركات هنا تطرقت بشكل او باخر للحلول التي تركزت على العلاج اولا وهنا تاتي الفرصه للتغير في حياة هذا الشاب 
والنقطه الاساسيه هي الحب 
هذا الشخص يحتاج الى الحب 
حب من نوع خاص
حب يعوضه الكثير مما يفتقده


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أبريل 2013)

> فكرت الاسره فى تزويجه من فتاه تحتويه وتنتشله من حياة الضياع اللى بيعيشها لكن مش متأكدين من صحة الحل ده
> أتمنى اسمع رأيكوااا ..


*دونا موضوعك صعب اووووووووووووووي

بس عايزة اقولك علي حاجه 
صدقيني موضوع الجواز ده مش هينفع
مهما البنت حبيته واحتوته وقدرته
عارفه ليه ؟
لانه لا هيشوف ولا هيقدر ولا هيحسس
مهما كان الانسان ده حساس وفيه حنيه الدنيا
بس للاسف الادمان بيضيع كل الصفات الجميله اللي بتبقي فيه

مش عايزه احطمك او اكسر مقاديفك واقولك انه صعب يتعالج
بس صدقيني سهل اوي اوي اوي انه يتعالج ويرجع شخص سوي
بس بشروط واهما 
انه هو اللي يبقي عايز كده من نفسه
انه يبقي عنده اراده قويه اووي
انه يبقي عنده عزيمة اقوي
انه يبقي فيه اهداف في حياته عايش علشانها

بتمناله بجد ربنا يشفيه وياخد بأيديه ويرجعه لحضنه هو وكل اللي زيه .

بتمني انك تطمنينا عليه لانه يهمني اعرف وصل لحد فين .


*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذا فى البداية فقط .... زى السجاير ..... دلع واستهتار فى البداية ..... وبعدها نعيط لأننا مش قادرين نبطل ....
> المدمن, من غير ذو السلوك الإجرامى, انسان عنده احساس قاتل بالفشل ... والمراكز دى بتساعد الجسم على التخلص من السموم التى اعتادها ..... والكشف عن نقاط النجاح فى شخص المدمن .... ورحلة العلاج تستمر لمدة ستة اشهر ... بتكلفة تتراوح من 10 آلاف جنيه إلى 30 ألف جنيه ..... *


تمام كده استاذي
وكمان حابه اضيف ان في البدايه بيكون العلاج عباره عن انهم بيتخلصوا من كل السموم اللي في جسمه بسبب المخدر

والمرحله التانيه بيبقي العلاج عباره عن تأهيل نفسي 

المرحله التالته بيحاولوا انهم يقربوا المريض من ربنا اكتر 
بالصوم والصلاه والقصص الدينيه وحاجات كتيره


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (1 مايو 2013)

اعتقد ان الزواج لست هو الحل وايضا ربما سيفتح طاقة مشاكل اخرى 
ومع الاسف هذا الشاب يجب علاجه نفسيا اولا قبل التفكير فى زواجه


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مايو 2013)

الحشيش والترمادول مش ادمان
الحشيش ممكن يبطله عادى جدا
الترمادول مع انه مبقاش موجود دلوقتى انما البديل ليه موجود.
المهم الكيميا ( ترمادول وتيدول ،،،الخ ) عموماً سهل جداً تتبطل عضمه هيوجعه ششويه بس سهل جدا
بالنسبه للبنت اللى يعرفها اعتقد معروف هو بيعرفها ليه فحله فى النقطه دى انه يتجوز بس الاهم هو اللى يختار البنت اللى عاوز يتجوزها


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مايو 2013)

يجماعه الحشيش والترمادول مش ادماااااااااااان
الكيميا هى اللى ممكن نوعاً ما تكون ادمان
لكن مش ادمان زى الهيروين مثلا
الكيميا لو هو وصل لمرحلة انه ياخد اكتر من 5حبات يومياً ( نص شريط ) هنا هيروح لدكتور مخ واعصاب هيديله بديل للكيميا 
وعموماً هو شكله بياخد كيميا عشان البنت اللى مرافقها فعلى الاكثر هياخد حبايه فى اليوم
الحشيش مش ادمان خالص


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

*المهم بعد كورس العلاج ما يرجعش تانى

عندنا شاب فى العمارة تعاطى مخدرات

و أهله عالجوه فى مصحة

و إتعالج و بأة زى الفل

و بعدين خرج من المصحة و راح لنفس الاصدقاء فأدمن تانى

أنا شوفته فى الشارع من حوالى شهر كدة ______________ ما عرفتوش

و كل كام يوم ييجى لأمه و لجدته و هاتك ياضرب فيهم لغاية لما يدوله الفلوس (ابوه متوفى)

من ساعة آخر عاركة بينه و بين أهله ................. ما شوفتهوش 

تلاقيه فى السجن .......... تلاقيه عمل عملة
-------------------------------------------------

الخلاصة 
-----------

إنه لازم يبعد عن كل شلة الأصدقاء و هو دا التحدى الأكبر*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> يجماعه الحشيش والترمادول مش ادماااااااااااان
> الكيميا هى اللى ممكن نوعاً ما تكون ادمان
> لكن مش ادمان زى الهيروين مثلا
> الكيميا لو هو وصل لمرحلة انه ياخد اكتر من 5حبات يومياً ( نص شريط ) هنا هيروح لدكتور مخ واعصاب هيديله بديل للكيميا
> ...



*تقصد : على الأقل ؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذا فى البداية فقط .... زى السجاير ..... دلع واستهتار فى البداية ..... وبعدها نعيط لأننا مش قادرين نبطل ....
> المدمن, من غير ذو السلوك الإجرامى, انسان عنده احساس قاتل بالفشل ... والمراكز دى بتساعد الجسم على التخلص من السموم التى اعتادها ..... والكشف عن نقاط النجاح فى شخص المدمن .... ورحلة العلاج تستمر لمدة ستة اشهر ... بتكلفة تتراوح من 10 آلاف جنيه إلى 30 ألف جنيه ..... *



*السجائر غير الادمان خالص

السجائر عادة سيئة

لعلم حضرتك : اللى بيشرب السجاير ممكن يبطلها فى وقت قليل جدا (و مش عايزة أبالغ و أقول دا ممكن يكون قرار فى لحظة)

لأن إنسحاب السجاير من الجسم ................. ما فيهوش ضرر

و لا هيحس بصداع و لا أى عرض من الأعراض اللى بتحصل لمدمن الهيروين لما بيبطل الهيروين فجأة
*


----------



## AdmanTios (1 مايو 2013)

*للأسف ما أكثر هذه الحالات

عن طريق مُحاكاة لتجربة مريرة مع أحد الأحباء
سأضع بين يديكي أختنا " دونا " السلبيات الواقعية
و خُلاصة الإيجابيات من خلال مُعايشة حقيقة لموقف
كمثل هذا الشخص ....... أخطر سلبية واجهتنا هي الإجبار
أن يُجبر علي الدخول لمحصة تُعالج من الأدمان رغماً و إجباراً
و فشلت هذه التجربة 3 مرات بالرغم من أن الجزء الأول من العلاج
و يُدعي " الديتوكس " أي سحب السموم من الجسد لمدة أسبوع
الأخطر أنه يعود أشرس من الأول و أعنف من قبل و هذا فشل زريع

الإيجابية الأولي هي خطة تُرتب من خلال الأحباء و المُقربين من الشخص
و دعوتُه بشتي الطرق للمواضيع التي يُحبُها و يُجيدها في الأول كمُشاركة
بأي مواضيع خلالها يتم عمل صداقات أقوي و أعمق معة حتي لا يُفارقوة
و ياحبذا لو كانت هذه الصداقات من قُدامي الأصحاب المُقربين ... مهم جداً

من خلال هذه الخطة نجحت فكرة الإندماج من الأصدقاء جداً
و التقرب لهم بشدة و المُشاركة الفعالة فيما يُحبونه .....

بعد هذه الخطوة تعرفنا علي مركز رائع بصدق بأحد ضواحي الجيزة
الأمور هناك تسير بشكل رائع و مدروس و مُمنهج بعيداً عن المُهاترات
التي كنا قد سمعنا عنها بالأحداث الأخيرة .... من أكثر ما يُميز هذا
المكان الأمانة و الإستجابة للاعضاء و النتائج الإيجابية الملموسة حقاً
بكل زيارة كانت ..... هناك حالات غادرت و تعيش حياة جديدة بنعمة ربنا

في حالة موافقة حضرتك أو موافقة الأسرة الكريمة
يُرجي مراسلتي علي الخاص ......... سلام و نعمة 

*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مايو 2013)

زواجه وهو فى الحالة ديه مش هو الحل بالعكس هيعقد المشكلة اكتر 
اللى عنده مشكلة من الاعتماد على اى  مواد مخدرة حتى لو كانت ضعيفة ومش قوية يبقا عنده شخصية ادمانية وعنده مشكلة محتاجة علاج فى الاول قبل ما يتحمل مسئولية اسرة 

وياجماعة الترامادول على حد علمى بيعمل ادمان فى بعض الناس وهو مٌصنف فى بعض الدول وبعض الولايات فى امريكا زى نيويورك واوهايو واوكلاهاما وبعض الولايات التانية ك controlled drug يعنى من ادوية المخدرات 
فيه دول تانية بتعبره ادوية روشتات بس , بس مش مخدرات 
لكن فى كل الاحوال محدش من الشباب يستهون بيه لانه مهما كان مادة مخدرة وبالاخص لو الشخص استخدمه فترات طويلة بجرعات عالية بيعمل اعراض انسحاب زى باقى المخدرات 
محدش يستهون .


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> زواجه وهو فى الحالة ديه مش هو الحل بالعكس هيعقد المشكلة اكتر
> اللى عنده مشكلة من الاعتماد على اى  مواد مخدرة حتى لو كانت ضعيفة ومش قوية يبقا عنده شخصية ادمانية وعنده مشكلة محتاجة علاج فى الاول قبل ما يتحمل مسئولية اسرة
> 
> وياجماعة الترامادول على حد علمى بيعمل ادمان فى بعض الناس وهو مٌصنف فى بعض الدول وبعض الولايات فى امريكا زى نيويورك واوهايو واوكلاهاما وبعض الولايات التانية ك controlled drug يعنى من ادوية المخدرات
> ...



المشكلة ان الناس بتستهين بالترمادول وفاكرينه أنه مش ممكن يوصل لحالات الإدمان ويدمر الإنسان ويصل لحالات خطيرة، ويقولوا عادي جداً أهو زي علاج ومش زي المخدرات اللي بتعمل إدمان، وكل واحد يقول - واهماً نفسه - بأنه ممكن يبطله في أي وقت، ومش بيحصل طبعاً، انا بقول كده علشان الناس اللي باعرفهم بيخدوه بيقولوا ايه عليه....

وعلشن كده وضعت من قترة طويلة موضوع عنه في المنتدى في هذا اللنك 
​*tramadol ومشكلة إدامنه وتأثيراته المدمرة للمدمن، وكيف يبدأ الإدمان*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مايو 2013)

هذا الشاب محتاج منا ان نصلى له
يحتاج الى معجزة كى يعود الى صوابة
اما عن زواجة وهو بهذه الحالة سوف يفشل هذا الزواج
انه مستهتر لا يهتم بشىء غير نزواته
ربنا يهديه


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (1 مايو 2013)

دا اي واحد بس بيدخن يبقي منحرف
واي واحد بس بيشوف مناظر خليعة يبقي منحرف
واي واحد بيصرف علي نفسه اكتر من غيره يبقي منحرف

             لأن الرب جسد ودم نتانوله في الافخارستي
               والشيطان دخان ونار يريد ان نتناوله في التدخين
    والكتاب بيقول علي لسان معلمنا ما بولس
    لا تستطيعوا ان تشتركوا في مائدة الرب ومائدة شياطين

    مش حكاية ترامادول
وعلي فكرة الاقراص دي مش غالية 
ان شاء الله اللي فداه يرجعه ويجيبه ويتوبه
الم تسمعه العشارين والزناة يسبقونكم الي ملكوت السموات من فم سيدنا يسوع المسيح
اهدي له ولكم كلماتي
  تحنن علي الخطاه حتي الذين يزنون
  اذ قرب منهم خطاه وجعلهم منه يدنون
   جاء الي ارضنا كي يجبر المهشمين ويظهر المهمشين
وبعدين لو واحد\واحدة فيكم تقدر تكلمه وتجيبلي منه
   رقم الست اللي ماشي معاها ممكن اكلمها واخليها
    تسيبه وتبقي تشدني انا ههههههههههههه
    لانها صاحبة تاثير عليه
    وبمناسبة الزوجة اه لازم تيجي بس بعد فترة تأهيل
             ليه وليها
          وبهديلكم مؤلفتي ان امدني الرب بمعونته وكتبتها
                الزوجة الصالحة منك وبس
     وبكره ينضم لقطيع الغالبين المفديين
    ويهتف من كلمات اهديها ليه ولزوجته المستقبلية
    ماشيين في السكة وعابرين وانا لسه في ستة وعشرين


----------

